# RAOK Glosso



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I've got a baseball size portion of glosso wanting to go home with someone. Will be leaving town Friday but can meet up with someone before I leave.


----------



## debbiedo7 (May 6, 2009)

I know it has been awhile since you posted this but if you still have any to share I would like some.
Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I am afraid I already tossed it Debbie. Where are you located? I will have more in a couple of weeks.


----------

